# Looking for a breeder in CT



## LaurenMichelle (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi all, 

We are looking for a reputable breeder in or around CT -- one that breeds for health and temperament. We have a 2-year-old GSD already who we adore. We're not looking for a show dog or anything, just a good, healthy pup with a great personality.

Thanks!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

there can be slim pickens here in CT,,I would check with Noble Craft Canine in Canterbury. It's not real close to waterbury, but she may be able to direct you to someone in your area..sShe has a website and email is on there


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

The kennel I worked at in Litchfield (Stonehill Kennel) occasionally whelps pups (Dlha Roven lines), but I'm not sure if they're planning any litters in the near future. I've heard excellent things about Eric Grasso (German Shepherds for Sale in Connecticut (CT) | Police Dogs for Sale) both on this forum and from clients at the kennel.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

actually I also have heard good things about Eric Grasso..Angel that used to post here has a dog from him, he's a sweetie (she lives near me


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Any preference in lines? Working? Show? American? German?

http://www.shawlein.com/the-gsd/the-gsd-family/

Like Diane mentioned... slim pickens in CT. Does the breeder have to be in state?


----------



## LaurenMichelle (Nov 12, 2012)

Thank you both! I've also read very good things about Eric Grasso, but from what I see on his site, he's training and selling older pups. (If we do get an older dog, it would probably be from a rescue.) Ultimately we would prefer an 8-wk-old that could become better acclimated with us and our dog as she grows up.

If it helps, I'm definitely willing to travel outside of CT, too, with reason obviously. I've also read good things about Ryanhaus and Miles River, both in MA. Anyone have any experience with them ??


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I know one of Eric's dogs. He's fantastic. He does have some of his own breedings. He's on my list of breeders to check out for next year. Definitely worth checking out.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Van Gogh is in Mass. Worth checking out for sure. I believe there is a litter planned for spring. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

We are friends with the Grasso's. he does some breedings occasionally but they do a lot of imports. Great training, great dogs...a lot head to police depts as k9s. We were getting our raw diet from him but ended up finding whole raw vender vs ground paste raw. 

I'd also look into van den heuvel k9 they are right over the line in NY but they keep a lot of their puppies at a home in my town. We looked at them last summer but opted not to add another to the pack at the time.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

ryanhaus I would suggest, she does have nice dogs, WOlfiesmom here on the board has one and he is quite a character

Von Hena-C in NH, has nice dogs as well.


----------



## VTcoach (Jun 28, 2005)

Check your private messages.


----------



## Crowell33 (May 22, 2013)

*Looking for GSD CT Breeder*

Hi All. If I knew how to start a new thread I would have. Sorry for the old thread bump.

My family is looking for a CT GSD breeder. Temperament and Health are the priorities. We live on 6 acres and have 3 tween kids. We also have a 4 year old female, sweet and submissive English Bulldog. We previously had a male GSD for 10 years and loved every minute of it.

I have contacted Eric Grasso and he seems great but we are looking for a new puppy to socialize with the family. Eric's puppies seem to be a little older. 

Any and all opinions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Welcome to Rebel Yelle

Another I would check out. Working lines, so would be best for active families probably. I know they are expecting a litter soon.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I would check out Noble Craft like I originally mentioned, if she doesn't have anything available I'm sure she could suggest someone ...

Ryanhaus in MA if your willing to do a little traveling.


----------



## Vasso (Jun 4, 2013)

Any preference on lines? I purchased my boy from Von Grafenstein kennel in CT. He's a black/red West German show line dog. I know they're expecting a litter in mid-June


----------



## Mrs. P (Jun 9, 2013)

We got our female GSD from Mystra Shepherds in Watertown, CT. Ruby just turned 2, and she's a really wonderful companion dog. The woman who bred her was easy to communicate with, and clearly loves what she does. We still send her pics on special occasions, and she always responds and thanks us for taking such good care of one of her pups. Granted, this is my very first dog, so I'm not the most experienced person to give advice, but I'm 100% happy with my girl, and will get my next GSD from the same breeder.

Mystra German Shepherds - Watertown Connecticut, Connecticut German Shepherd Breeder, German Shepherd Puppies For Sale


----------



## gsdsteve (Apr 24, 2010)

Watcher Engel is in Connecticut. Carol has some great dogs!


----------



## alexg (Mar 22, 2013)

JakodaCD OA said:


> there can be slim pickens here in CT,,I would check with Noble Craft Canine in Canterbury. It's not real close to waterbury, but she may be able to direct you to someone in your area..sShe has a website and email is on there


I'm curious why do you state "there can be slim pickens here in CT,"? A simple Google search brings these websites:
PPK German Shepherds 
Connecticut Grafenstein  
German Shepherd Dogs - Birkenhof Kennels - Breeder and Importer of Quality German Shepherds
*Von Wilhendorf*


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

LoveEcho said:


> I've heard excellent things about Eric Grasso (German Shepherds for Sale in Connecticut (CT) | Police Dogs for Sale) both on this forum and from clients at the kennel.


I've met a Grasso pup. I think he actually bred and whelped that litter. The dog is fantastic. I think the problem with Erich is that he buys and trains more dogs than he breeds but if I were close to him, I would definitely give him a call.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

alexg said:


> I'm curious why do you state "there can be slim pickens here in CT,"? A simple Google search brings these websites:
> PPK German Shepherds
> Connecticut Grafenstein
> German Shepherd Dogs - Birkenhof Kennels - Breeder and Importer of Quality German Shepherds
> *Von Wilhendorf*


There are breeders in CT. Not all GSD breeders are created equal. I think she just meant breeders she'd considered buying a puppy from - which I agree with.



Jax08 said:


> I've met a Grasso pup. I think he actually bred and whelped that litter. The dog is fantastic. I think the problem with Erich is that he buys and trains more dogs than he breeds but if I were close to him, I would definitely give him a call.


I was out walking my two dogs yesterday when someone was driving by and stopped me to compliment my new little one. We started talking and he told me he currently has one of Erich's dogs. He didn't have the dog with him, so I can't say anything firsthand, but the guy had nothing but good things to say about his breeding program and training. Said it was one of the best dogs he's ever owned. This isn't the first time I've heard good things about him.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Erich Grasso has my respect. He took a dog from a rescue after many people won a lawsuit to get the dog from the rescue, that the rescue was going to have put down over the stupidity and incompetence of a foster, rehabbed him and rehomed him. I hear nothing but good things about him and his program.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

alex, what "lucy" said.

Lots of breeders here in CT, just many I wouldn't purchase a dog from.

Also this original post is over a year old..so rather a mute point.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

lol I didn't even notice the date of the OP


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Jax no problemo, I was kinda addressing alex since he/she started it up again


----------



## alexg (Mar 22, 2013)

JakodaCD OA said:


> alex, what "lucy" said.
> 
> Lots of breeders here in CT, just many I wouldn't purchase a dog from.
> 
> Also this original post is over a year old..so rather a mute point.


Is this against the rules as well?
BTW, the last post in this thread is 06-09-2013, 05:59 PM - less than 3 months old ...


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Is "what" against the rules? I see that, meant the thread had been started over a year ago.

Since you've just joined here, why not go to the intro section , introduce yourself and tell us about your dog(s)? That's not a "rule" by the way, just a courtesy


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2013)

I have a 5 year old black sable that I just bred to a black and tan and our puppies are due on Halloween 2013. Ready to go Christmas Eve  Registered through the AKC And up to date on all shots. Beautiful girl and great temperment. If interested you can E-mail me at [email protected] and I can send you pics, Tia


----------

